# FET medicated cycle with hcg booster injections



## hope4life (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone done a FET medicated cycle and used Hcg booster injections? If so did you have sucess? And had you done previous cycle without the Hcg that failed?


----------



## hope4life (Aug 18, 2016)

No one done this?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have this transfer.

Beta is on Friday so don't know if It's worked or not yet x


----------



## hope4life (Aug 18, 2016)

Carrie thank you for your response! Did you use Prostap, then estrogen and progesterone, and 3 shots of 1500 IU of hcg (1st one 3 days before transfer, then transfer day, then 3 days later)? Did your clinic explain the rationale for this? Friday is right around the corner! Hoping for good result for you


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey lovely, 

I didn't use prostrap but yes to all the other meds. 

I've had 3 pregnyl injections of 1500.

Transfer was the 8th November and I did them the 7th, 9th and 11th.
From what I gather it can increase implantation rates as it makes your body already think you're pregnant xx


----------



## hope4life (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you Carrie! I wonder why it's not used more....seems like a simple add on compared to other things


----------

